# Wolves on Monte Cristo



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there a proper protocol to report when wolves are seen? We saw some over the weekend on Wasatch ridge road.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the proper way to report wolf sightings in Utah is to notify Mr. Browning, Mr. Ruger, Mr. Marlin, Mr. Savage, Mr. Springfield, etc.... They will know what to do from there.  

:O•-: o-|| :O•-: o-||


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Call a DWR office. They will know where to go from there. I'm not opposed to calling Mr. Browning either.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I just about called on mr. Ruger, but they whirled out of camp fast enough after I yelled.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Next time try having mr. Ruger do the yelling...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think we are going to start seeing them more and more. This last weekend I found a freshly killed elk leg laying off the side of the road. I couldn't find any other pieces around it. I heard they take pieces off with them when they kill. Then again it could have been a cougar.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe proper protocol is S.S.S.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I prefer to call Ms. Remington. She's a lovely gal.


----------



## Stucki (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone heard or seen of any wolves west of Randolph, between old and new canyon?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Is there a proper protocol to report when wolves are seen? We saw some over the weekend on Wasatch ridge road.


Please send your Utah wolf sightings to the Vice-Senior Executive Video Editor at the UWTCP (Utah Wolf Trail Cam Program):

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam-12.html

Thanks


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Stucki said:


> Has anyone heard or seen of any wolves west of Randolph, between old and new canyon?


You mean Green's Fork?? I've been running my hounds through all that country pretty regularly since July. No evidence of wolves.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The wolves use a scent blocking ointment when they cross into Utah. They know Mr. Browning, Mr. Remington, etc. are all watching and waiting hounds and all.


----------

